# Dry mouth while running?



## builtincary (Mar 6, 2004)

Is there any way to combat dry mouth while running? 

I drink enough water before i go, but i still get it pretty bad when i'm running.

any suggestions?


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 6, 2004)

Water


----------



## 165r (Mar 6, 2004)

Drink while running


----------



## sentricyphen (Mar 6, 2004)

bump...


----------



## Vieope (Mar 6, 2004)

_ *What Causes Dry Mouth?* 

Dry mouth is caused by a decrease in the amount of salvia in the mouth when the salivary glands do not work properly. The salivary glands help keep your mouth moist, which helps prevent decay and other oral health problems. 

Dry mouth may be a sign of a serious health condition or may occur when a person is upset or experiences stress. It also can be caused by aging, radiation therapy and chemotherapy, medications, or diseases such as AIDS, diabetes or Sjogren's Syndrome. Even patients with Alzheimer's disease or who suffer a stroke may experience dry mouth.

Studies show that up to 400 medications, prescriptions and over-the-counter, can contribute to symptoms associated with drymouth. The most common troublemakers are anti-hypertensives, anti-depressants, painkillers, tranquilizers, diuretics, and antihistamines. 

Is dry mouth a problem?
Yes, it can cause health problems. You want to prevent dry mouth if possible because it causes difficulty in tasting, chewing or swallowing. It also allows plaque to build up on your teeth faster, leading to a higher risk of cavities. In certain cases, a lack of moisture can make your tongue become very sensitive, causing a condition called burning tongue syndrome.

Why is saliva important?
Saliva helps wash away cavity-causing bacteria, provides enzymes to help digest food, protects teeth from decay and keeps oral tissues healthy. Without saliva, you would lose your teeth much faster.

What is Sjogren's Syndrome?
Sjogren's Syndrome is an autoimmune disease that causes the body to attack its own moisture producing glands. Approximately 2-4 million Americans have this condition. The majority of sufferers are women in their late 40s. 

Sjogren's Syndrome is difficult to diagnose because symptoms vary greatly. Patients may experience dryness in the eyes and mouth or fatigue and joint pain, and it also mimics the natural signs of aging.

How can my dentist help?
Your dentist will want to know if you have difficulty swallowing, difficulty with speech, oral soreness or a dry throat. Help your dentist to diagnose the problem by recognizing the symptoms associated with dry mouth. If you have any questions about this condition, ask your dentist.

There are many treatments that can help ease the symptoms, including over-the-counter saliva substitutes. To ease discomfort, your dentist may recommend the following:
Brush and floss twice-a-day

Chew sugarless gum

Avoid alcohol and caffeine

Avoid smoking

Avoid citrus juices (tomato, orange, grapefruit)

Avoid dry foods, such as toast or crackers

Avoid overly salty foods

Drink plenty of water

Use over-the-counter moisture replacement therapies

Regular dentist visits _


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

Drink water while you run??


----------



## Chris52686 (Mar 6, 2004)

get a fuel belt over at fuelbelt.com, they work great, i recently used one to complete a marathon and didnt really notice i had it on


----------



## zakk (Mar 6, 2004)

have you tired gatorade or the like before?  that helps me a bit.

Drinking cold water during a long run cramps me up.  try room temp water.


----------



## sentricyphen (Mar 6, 2004)

what about a camel back


----------



## builtincary (Mar 8, 2004)

ive tried the camel back, but it feels funky. oh well thanks, for the input, i'll just deal with it. 

i think i'll take a bottle of water with me, drop it half way out, and drink it on the way back to the house.


----------

